

Ask HN: How to think on the spot and persuade? - atarian

One of the biggest flaws I have is not being able to think and argue on the spot. I suspect it has to do with how grown I've become to Internet forums, which gave me the freedom to go back and edit what I wrote.<p>Often times when I get into a heated debate, I get flustered from being in the moment. But then I'll usually think of a really good counter-argument like thirty minutes later. Is there any sort of training or maybe any books that I could look into to help me get over this?<p>I feel this is a very fundamental skill to have anywhere. Thanks!
======
coryl
I have no idea what I'm talking about, but if you get lost, you can frame your
argument in an analogy and build your way up from there. As long as your
argument is rational, you can find parallel examples in almost any topic
(especially topics you're deeply familiar with!). This kind of arguing doesn't
rely on fact, but broad general concepts, which should give you a lot of
leeway for where you want to take your discussion.

------
JoachimSchipper
Practice should help; there are debate clubs for that. Or try debating
politics - it's mostly useless, but you'll never lack willing opponents.
Knowing your subject very well helps, too. Staying calm is always useful; I
have no recommendation on how to achieve that, though (I never really had to
work for that.)

------
qas1981
I have seen many people have this issue. Being very smart and not being able
to construct and argument on the feet. I always advise them to join
Toastmasters. I'm a member and it has greatly improved my persuasive
abilities.

------
systemtrigger
The trick to speaking well is practice. Talk through your arguments in a safe
calm environment, speak freeform without stopping, record and watch your
practice sessions. If that sounds like too much work, try Toastmasters.

~~~
systemtrigger
Better yet, have long conversations with people who speak well and with whom
you resonate.

------
mapster
Expect to be challenged when conversing. When speaking, prepare your next
point. Appear calmer and more confident than the other person. Relax.

